# Dynamic Duo?



## sh.moto.2 (Jul 2, 2010)

ok, here is the scenario:

you are using full body ultra's
$300 budget
120 watts/ch @4 ohm
size is not an option
WHICH MIDBASS would u use (only 1 selection)


----------



## fenis (Apr 12, 2008)

If you can fit a 10" get the Faital Pro 10FE200. Nice high qts for door use and they aren't too deep.


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

same as above, 8 or 10 inch faital pro ,they sell them in 4 and 8 ohm  i have the ten as well,havent used it yet though.


----------



## sh.moto.2 (Jul 2, 2010)

on paper they look impressive then visually it seems weak


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

your not paying for a cast basket and pretty magnet,but you'll get a quality build and great sound, some of the best guitar and bass players in the world use faital pro.and with a 96 db efficiency you wont need a lot of power.


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

actually check out on youtube" why faital pro?"cool video of r&d


----------



## fenis (Apr 12, 2008)

Sure the 10FE200 is cheap and has a cheap ass basic looking magnet/basket structure but they are the most efficient in the midbass region compared to all other pro audio driver's I've modelled. So they won't need much power for loud midbass = less compression!


----------



## Diezel10 (Dec 22, 2010)

I love it when I see posts like this.....it just nears me to pullin the trigger and squeezing them into my doors (2006, Dodge Megacab)


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Keep in mind pro audio midbass drivers need to be in a proper enclosure to perform the most efficient and extend under 100hz. Thankfully a majority of pro audio 10" midbass will shine in 0.5^3ft tuned to 60hz which is achievable in most installs with some work. Also the sensitivity rating is normally seen above 500hz, higher than the midbass frequencies we all seek in car audio. You need to look at a lot of factors before assuming that any 10" pro audio midbass driver is optimal for car audio use. IMO the bottom line is if you can not build a ported enclosure for a 10" midbass don't use it. Dual "conventional" 6.5" or 8" midbass drivers would be a better suited for IB and out perform a 10" pro audio midbass mounted improperly.


----------



## fenis (Apr 12, 2008)

edouble101 said:


> Keep in mind pro audio midbass drivers need to be in a proper enclosure to perform the most efficient and extend under 100hz. Thankfully a majority of pro audio 10" midbass will shine in 0.5^3ft tuned to 60hz which is achievable in most installs with some work. Also the sensitivity rating is normally seen above 500hz, higher than the midbass frequencies we all seek in car audio. You need to look at a lot of factors before assuming that any 10" pro audio midbass driver is optimal for car audio use. IMO the bottom line is if you can not build a ported enclosure for a 10" midbass don't use it. Dual "conventional" 6.5" or 8" midbass drivers would be a better suited for IB and out perform a 10" pro audio midbass mounted improperly.


That is not necessarily true especially with the 10FE200 which has a qts of 0.70 and fs of 55hz - better than a lot of car audio drivers. They are still ~94db 1w/1m sensitive at 80hz:










I have them IB in my car doors and they are very strong all the way down to 55hz. 

As for other pro audio 10" mids, yes a lot of them roll off rapidly below 100hz but if you have a good low distortion sub that can play higher, 100hz is a great crossover point. Even though my faitals play down to 55hz I still cross them over at 120hz/12db to my 18" BMS sub as I get a much smoother phase response = clean, tight punchy midbass at insane volume levels. If you cross midbass too close to it's fs the phase response gets messed up.


----------



## sh.moto.2 (Jul 2, 2010)

ok, that setup seems convincing, but how do they sound? volume is my first concern but quality will be the determining factor.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Man, I clicked on this thinking it was a post about me and bing! hahaha.....


----------



## Diezel10 (Dec 22, 2010)

HEHEHEHEE...."Dynamic - Duo"......got it.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Diezel10 said:


> HEHEHEHEE...."Dynamic - Duo"......got it.


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

yeah, like mermaid man and barnacle boy! j/k you guys are definitely the dynamic duo


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

wait...


----------



## Inigma (Mar 17, 2012)

fenis said:


> If you can fit a 10" get the Faital Pro 10FE200. Nice high qts for door use and they aren't too deep.


Does anyone have experience with the 8FE200 IB in doors? It has a little bit lower qts than the 10 and a higher fs.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

The 4 ohm drivers have a lower Qts than the 8 ohm...if that matters to you.


----------



## Inigma (Mar 17, 2012)

thehatedguy said:


> The 4 ohm drivers have a lower Qts than the 8 ohm...if that matters to you.



Thanks, that helped a little. I hadn't even realized the 4ohm drivers were that much lower. I had been looking at the 8 ohm drivers. 

Does anyone have experience with the 8fe200 8 ohm ib in door?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

sh.moto.2 said:


> ok, here is the scenario:
> 
> you are using full body ultra's
> $300 budget
> ...


Whatever fits the best. High displacement helps. Low distortion is good. Even a $30 Dayton ND91 can deliver high output if you use enough of them. 100 hertz is over eleven feet long; at these wavelengths it's easy to array drivers to raise the output level. (If you need to.)

If space isn't a problem (and I wish I had that luxury) I'd just use one of the B&C eights with shorting rings. 8NDL51 or the ferrite version of the same. Faital, 18Sound and JBL are nice, but B&C is like ol' faithful.

I have some serious space limitations in my current car, so I'm leaning towards an array of 3" drivers. Either the Dayton ND91 or the Fostex FF85WK. Tried the Faital 3FE20 but I like the Dayton and the Fostex better.


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

B&C 8NDL50 is 159.00 ,the Faital Pro is 59.00, big difference if your on a budget.


----------

